# replacing weather stripping on front door



## cao911 (Nov 21, 2008)

The weather stripping of my exterior door is deteriorating and needs replacement. The weather stripping is behind the door stop and compresses when the door is closed against the stop - the door is metal and the strip is magnatized. I believe my door stop is part of the frame and cannot be removed and replaced. It is almost as if the weather fit was factory installed with the stop. Some of the weather strip is torn from the stop and is basically hanging there and the seal is poor. I thought if I pulled the strip away from the stop there would be some sort of groove to refit a new piece of weather stipping - but this does not appear to be the case. Perhaps I am not pulling the strip out properly. I have tried. Is it possible to pull out the deteriorated weather stipping with something other then plyers and then force replacment weather stipping in to the groove in the door stop? Does anyone have any good suggestions and further advise where I could purchase replacement weather strip. I have tried home depot and Rona (canada). I guess I could remove the stop (if removable), remove the existing weather stipping and replace with new and nail it back up. But there may be a possibility the stop and frame are all one piece. Any suggestions. Thank you


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I would have to say that 90% of the doors today have the weather striping spline into the jamb. I have seen the older style Stanly steel doors have there magnetic weatherstripping spline and pined to the jamb.
Take a pair of needlenose pliers to the very to of the stripping pull it away from the jamb so you could see if there is a spline if so grab it where it goes into the jamb and pull it out moving the pliers lower as it comes out , if you feel any resistance check and see if it was pinned. be careful of pulling to hard , you will risk the chance of splitting the spline. BOB


----------



## cao911 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Bob. I tried that in an area where the strip has pulled away, but I cannot get a grip with my needle nose and I tried a utility knife. The door is about 24 years and it is almost as if the strip is glued into the groove. It is dark out now, but I will give it another stab on the weekend. Again thank you for your advise.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Stanley sells replacement magnetic weatherstripping. Home Depot used to sell it when they were selling their doors, but you should be able to get it at any lumberyard.
Look on the hinges for a manufacturers name as they probably won't be interchangeable.
When pulling out the weatherstripping, start at the ends.
Ron


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

cao911 said:


> Thanks for the tip Bob. I tried that in an area where the strip has pulled away, but I cannot get a grip with my needle nose and I tried a utility knife. The door is about 24 years and it is almost as if the strip is glued into the groove. It is dark out now, but I will give it another stab on the weekend. Again thank you for your advise.


Anytime! if your still having problems,take a picture of the weather striping and where it rests into the jamb . this will help us a great deal. BOB


----------



## cvickers (Sep 7, 2012)

I have read lot of comments on magnetic strength of the replacement strips. They all seem to be not they expected. Who has the best magnetic strips. I will try Lowe's, that would be the best test before ordering.


----------

